# Best shops to buy Native American Jewelry?



## rkconnor (May 13, 2011)

I'm spending two weeks in four corners area and would like to know if anyone knows any good shops to purchase silver and turquoise.  It does not have to be in the four corners area as I will be in Nevada, Utah , New Mexico and Arizona. Thanks


----------



## Red Rox (May 14, 2011)

For simple trinkets and jewelry, some of the best bargains will be found at the road side stands where you can deal directly with the Natives. For the very best in top quality native work, old or new, go to Garlands in Oak Creek canyon just north of Sedona AZ


----------



## rkconnor (May 14, 2011)

Thank you Ron


----------



## eal (May 14, 2011)

Kachina House in west Sedona also has a lot of variety and good prices


----------



## rachel1998 (May 14, 2011)

I purchased somr beautiful jewelry in Santa Fe and also Flagstaff. Flagstaff has a number of shops.


----------



## Luanne (May 14, 2011)

I've bought jewelry both in Santa Fe and Albuquerque, and Sedona.  I really like the places that have the old, pawn jewelry.


----------



## JudyH (May 17, 2011)

I have several pieces of really good Native American jewelry, Navaho and Zuni.  Some I have purchased in the gift shop or book store in the National Parks.  
A nice piece in Sedona on the  main street, comparison shop between the stores before you buy.

Once got a good piece at the Cameron Trading Post on the east end of Grand Canyon, but it is just junk now, stay away.

Great stuff at 

http://www.keshi.com/

in Santa Fe.  Also along the square in Santa Fe, under the overhangs, people put out their good and not so good jewelry.

Happy Shopping.


----------



## laynemiller (May 18, 2011)

I have always used and trusted Twin Rocks Trading Post in Bluff, Utah. They play the role of traditional traders- inspiring and helping Native American artists improve their craft. The trading post looks like a museum inside, with museum quality art. They specialized in Navajo pictorial baskets but carry a good supply of all types of art and crafts. No, they are not related and I don't get a kick-back. Try them.


----------



## DStrick10 (May 19, 2011)

Try Palms Trading Company in Albuquerque.  They have some of the lowest prices I've seen and have been around since the 30's.  They buy directly from the Native Americans and have developed some great relationships with their artists.  They're on the web too, if you want to check them out before you stop in.  www.palmstrading.com.


----------



## s4vyplz00 (Aug 13, 2013)

hmm. thanx for infos dude. i will check thos sites now

*[You're welcome Dude - have fun at banned camp!]*


----------



## PStreet1 (Aug 13, 2013)

Consider shopping in Gallup.  Well over 90% of the Native American art in the country goes through Gallup.  You need to search for some of the old time traders, and they are pretty easy to find--phone book says how long they've been there.  Prices are definitely lower in Gallup.  They start at 50% off whatever is posted, and you negotiate from there.


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 13, 2013)

Please note that this is a 3 year old thread, that was brought out of mothballs by a spammer.


----------



## PStreet1 (Aug 13, 2013)

:ignore:  Opps.


----------

